# Grago 595 Pro Pc or Trirech T7?



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a lot of Titan or Grago sprayers, lately I am not happy with Titan, Graco little bit better I was looking at the Tritech T5 and T7 any one here use them let me know.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

I think he likes his but can't understand a word he's saying lol


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I think he likes his but can't understand a word he's saying lol
> 
> http://youtu.be/RgjusaRNDB8


Thanks thinkpainting, hope you had a great summer.

Zoomer may know about it, hope he gets in on this.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I have a lot of Titan or Grago sprayers, lately I am not happy with Titan, Graco little bit better I was looking at the Tritech T5 and T7 any one here use them let me know.
> Thanks in advance.


What's are the problems you've had with graco and titan?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

PRC said:


> What's are the problems you've had with graco and titan?


Hi PRC, I had to replace 2 Transducers on my Titan 640 and 540, and the reverse tips is failing, I always loved my old titan sprayers the IX's but the new Impact are made in China nothing but problems. 
As for Graco loose pressure, and some times it spin without pulling the trigger, the ball always stock, and I don't like the contractor gun it come with it and the reverse tip is garbage too. 
They saying the new Graco PC Pro sprayer is better.

To be fair with Graco I do love my FinishPro II PC Pro have 3 of them, I made a lot of money with these sprayers


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I bought a 595 PC last year and it been good so far. No pressure issues.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Hi PRC, I had to replace 2 Transducers on my Titan 640 and 540, and the reverse tips is failing, I always loved my old titan sprayers the IX's but the new Impact are made in China nothing but problems.
> As for Graco loose pressure, and some times it spin without pulling the trigger, the ball always stock, and I don't like the contractor gun it come with it and the reverse tip is garbage too.
> They saying the new Graco PC Pro sprayer is better.
> 
> To be fair with Graco I do love my FinishPro II PC Pro have 3 of them, I made a lot of money with these sprayers


When look up Titan sprayer in dictionary it says. Replace transducer :yes:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I met with Tritech sales rep at my local paint store, I was impressed. What a machine it look very solid, well build no plastic at all. I put an order for two sprayer T5 and T7.
Will let you know how it goes.


----------

